# Mit (char) rechnen



## WIaimy (15. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte einen Zahlensystemrechner programmieren, der soweit auch schon fertig ist und gut läuft 
Ein Problem habe ich noch, dabei geht es ganz um den Beginn, nämlich die Eingabe der Zahl, die umgewandelt werden soll. 
2 Möglichkeiten: 
- int - Variable; Problem: Wenn ich z.B. von Hexadezimal nach binär umrechnen möchte, dann kann es auch sein, dass ich "A21" eingebe --> Das ist als int natürlich unzulässig.
Also:
- String: Per ".toCharArray()" bekomme ich die Zahlen auch wunderbar getrennt; Problem: Das rechnen geht nicht mehr. Es kommen nur fehlerhafte Ergebnisse (na klar, weil ja statt z.B. der "1" dann der entsprechende Wert aus der ASCII-Tabelle da steht).

Wie schaffe ich es, mit den char-Werten zu rechnen? Gibt es sonst noch eine andere, bessere Methode?


----------



## Marco13 (15. Nov 2010)

String, und dann mit Integer.parseInt(zahl, basis). Wobei von deinem Programm dann wahrscheintlich nicht mehr viel übrig bleibt


----------



## Michael... (15. Nov 2010)

Muss sowas selbst berechnet werden? Integer und Long besitzen Methoden um einen Hex String auszuwerten.
Ansonsten muss Du doch Eingaben von A bis F auch interpretieren, warum also nicht auch 0 bis 9.


----------



## ARadauer (15. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/108689-dezimal-hexadezimal.html

schau mal was ich um 08:45 geschrieben habe...


----------

